# Rotor cup wobble



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

So the story goes, I've landed soooooo many fish that my reel is failing me.. NOT! Lol

The rotor cup on my Penn battle 4000 has started to have a wobble to it. Fishing with 20# power pro, trying to visualize the bite, the wobble doesn't help and is starting to piss me off.. 

Does anyone have any suggestions or experienced this before?

I have taken the reel apart (sitting in pieces in front at the moment) and found this thin circular wire or washer thing between the collar and the clutch/sleeve assembly. The schematic for this reel doesn't list this piece.. Hmmm. Could this be the problem? Pic below








Any help would be appreciated and hope this weekend is good to yall on the water! 

Tim


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Ocean Master or Pompano Joe should be along shortly to answer your questions. If not, PM one of them they'll be able to tell you for sure what's wrong.


----------



## T-Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

Is the nut on the spool shaft (under the spool) tightened down straight and any spacers and washers lined up correctly. Had a wobble once on a Penn 705z and this was the problem.

Also had a Penn Battle 6000 that developed a scrap on the spool as I reeled in. The little disk the spool sits on was off center. I straightened it out with pliers and scrape was gone.

Don't think this is your problem but something to check.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Keith (Oceanmaster) He can relieve you of your problem at a very reasonable rate.


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

T-Boy said:


> Is the nut on the spool shaft (under the spool) tightened down straight and any spacers and washers lined up correctly. Had a wobble once on a Penn 705z and this was the problem.
> 
> Also had a Penn Battle 6000 that developed a scrap on the spool as I reeled in. The little disk the spool sits on was off center. I straightened it out with pliers and scrape was gone.
> 
> Don't think this is your problem but something to check.


I took apart, greased and reassembled and the wobble is gone. But now there is a noise/feel when I reel that makes me think the teeth aren't set tight.. Guess I should drop it off 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Boy (Jun 15, 2009)

timjb83 said:


> I took apart, greased and reassembled and the wobble is gone. But now there is a noise/feel when I reel that makes me think the teeth aren't set tight.. Guess I should drop it off
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Something probably not lined up right. Take the side plate off and rotate the spool and see what is rubbing if possible. Probably a easy fix. I can take them apart but not to good on putting back correctly


----------

